# Dog pees in sleep. Normal?



## CapellaM44

Hi all, I'm somewhat new here. This is my second dog in life. He's a 21 month old 85 pound border collie/ blue healer/ black lab. We've had him since hew was 2 months old. 

He's really well house trained. He rings a little bell on the door when he has to go out. The only time he has had an accident in the house in the past year was when there were just too many kids around his space. 

However, there have been about three or four times now he has been caught peeing in his sleep. Last night was one of them. I was sitting in the chair knitting and listening to the dog breathe a deep breath like he was dreaming, then he just let go. He had been out to use the bathroom about two hours or so before this, which is strange because normally it's about every four or five hours he needs out. 

I did ask the vet after the first time, he said it's probably nothing and to keep an eye on him. Is there something wrong or does he just get too relaxed. Kind of like kids wetting the bed in their sleep?


----------



## BoxMeIn21

Rowdy did this once when he was a pup - but I would expect if it's happening more than once a trip is in order. There could be some incontinence issues on the rise.


----------



## Misskiwi67

You should ask your vet to re-evaluate him. He may have poor sphincter tone, a bladder infection, or an ectopic ureter. These are all more common in females, but can certainly be problems in males too, and should be looked into. If its just once, its just an oddity, but more than once is a problem that needs to be corrected.


----------



## CapellaM44

The thing is, it doesn't seem to happen all that often. Still, I will take him in first chance I get. Thenks for the help, and advice.


----------



## Shalva

my shalva did this fairly often as a puppy..... I really think like many human children that she slept so soundly and so deeply that she just didn't wake up...... 
I think a vet check is in order.... as it always is when you are concerned about something however, you may find that your pup outgrows this behavior. 
s


----------



## Dani918

see a vet could be seizures if he looks like he is dreaming


----------



## flealess

I have a female Rat Terrier that wets in her sleep, I have been dealing with this for about 5 years. I took her to the vet and he said that her sphinkter gland wasn't working (its a mussle that keeps the pee in the bladder). He also said I could give her a steroid to help or I could put her down!!! She is my "heart puppy" (for the last 12 years) and putting her down was not a answer and giving her steroid pills would probably shorten her life. So I went to the pet store and bought 3 doggy pants and have used baby Pampers at night (she sleeps with us) and put down hospital pads under her. She has no problem with standing with her front paws on my shoulder while I put her panties on her. She sleeps like a baby, BTW yes I do have to get up in the middle of the night occationally to change her but she is always ready to "help" me. She is worth all of the trouble!!! So take your dog to the vet and check it out, this may be his problem and maybe he is worth this too!


----------



## lala032387

I have a 6 yr old Boxer i rescued from the pound in march of 2012 he has been a really good dog other then wanting to play with my cat and the cat dont like him. well he has been acting really weird lately and peeing in the house and tonight he actually peed in his sleep dead asleep snoring and all.. i dont know what to do he has never done this before this last week i am kind of worried about him should i take him to the vet?


----------



## spotted nikes

lala032387 said:


> I have a 6 yr old Boxer i rescued from the pound in march of 2012 he has been a really good dog other then wanting to play with my cat and the cat dont like him. well he has been acting really weird lately and peeing in the house and tonight he actually peed in his sleep dead asleep snoring and all.. i dont know what to do he has never done this before this last week i am kind of worried about him should i take him to the vet?



Yes. Bladder infections can cause this.


----------



## lala032387

well my 6 yr old boxer died today i dont understand why i was going to take him to the vet on Monday too see if there was something wrong with him but i guess there was should've just gone to tge animal er


----------



## spotted nikes

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

